# Male Sex Thesis



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Male Sex Thesis

Recently I was asked to do a thesis on why men want or seem to want sex more then women as a norm. I was shocked at what I discovered. Keep in mind I tried to do this in an unbiased way. Although this is an opinion piece most of the information within is backed by science fact. I welcome any and all comments.

Why do men want or perceive to want sex more then women? Three reasons: social, psychological, chemical.

I) Social ~ Let’s face it socially men are taught to have sex. 

A) The good guy in every movie gets the girl. So to be the good guy means to have sex and be a hero like in James Bond et al.

B) The Czar of Russia use to prove he was capable on his wedding day by showing the people the bloody sheet from his first sexual encounter with his wife as a symbol.

C) While it is held as a virtue for women to be as pure as possible men are held to the standard of being the greater lover. How many people revere a twenty year old woman who is a virgin while chastising a man who is also twenty and a virgin.

D) Just the same a man’s man is one that can pick up almost any women and get them to go to bed with them. Locker room talks of who has slept with the most women is a symbol of status. Few guys feel bad if they have slept around and most are proud of it while women have a bad reputation for doing the same. 

II) Psychological ~ Men are often driven by their ego and what is better then to feel attractive and wanted as a male to boast social standing and feel healthier.

A) In the new world of relationship many men suppress their fantasies. In doing so they work against their own chemical reactions. Sex becomes a liberation. The lack of it is often felt like selling out.

B) Wired as in how are brains are wired is different for men and women. Mostly this is from testosterone. Men are less cognitive then women are (sorry guys). Thus have harder times understanding emotions like women can. They learn more by physical into emotional thus sex equals love. Were women love moves to sex on a cognitive track. 

1) This also tend to explain why men get easier aroused then women do because instead of a thought process it is a smaller portion of the brain working on the situation at hand.

C) Conquering a woman for many men might be an ego boast. Let’s face it the harder to get the more the challenge and bigger reward of ego.

III) Chemical ~ Male and female bodies produce different chemicals.

A) Testosterone ~ Also know as the male hormone because men produce much more then women it is also the hormone that most likely makes one horny. Testosterone gives both men and women their sex drive. For men it is an all the time thing. For women their ovaries produce it before ovulation also known as mid-cycle. This is why many women have highs and lows of sexuality.

1) The pill which lessens testosterone also cuts the female sex drive by as much as 40%.

2) Women with higher levels of testosterone are wetter and climax more often and more intensely then those with lower levels. Hormones and Behavior April 2007
B) Ejaculation for men releases: norepinephrine, serotonin, oxytocin, vasopressin, nitric oxide , and the hormone prolactin. 

1) Norepinephrine plays a role in attention and focus. Physically it increases heart rate and releases stores of glucose.

2) Serotonin lessens levels of anger and aggression (sex after a fight flushes away bad stuff? While also giving that sweet smile because chemicals are better balanced after sex.) It also regulates sexuality, sleep, mood and appetite.

3) Oxytocin is involved in social recognition and bonding as well as trust. Not only do both men and women release this during sexual orgasm but women also produce mass amounts during child birth. This is the chemical that gives us the feeling of attachment.

a) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep because it reduces stress levels.

4) Vasopressin is a social behavior chemical that both increases pair bonding and increases aggressions towards other males (Jealousy).

a) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep.

5) Nitric oxide causes muscles to relax (makes you sleepy after sex)

a) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep.

6) Prolactin gives the feeling of sexual satisfaction and reduces the production of dopamine (sexual arousal) University of Paisley 

a) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep.

b) Prolactin is higher after intercourse (by as much as four times) then after masturbation thus a different high after both for men. Also why men don’t get as sleepy after masturbation.

C) Because these chemicals help pair bonding it attaches emotional bonding as well. On a very basic level this helps any animal keep it’s mate for raising young.

D) Gonadotropin which is in all vertebrae helps with the production of testosterone and the lack of it can lead to infertility. In studies of territorial fish the alpha male produced more gonadotropin and had enlarged gonads as well as heightened symbols of status. All this was lost if he was defeated by another territorial fish and even his gonads shrank.

E) Andropause or Male Menopause still argued if it is a clinical condition but worth noting may cause psychological mid-life crisis, and the onset of lower testosterone levels every year.

IV) Conclusion and Notes.

A) Discrepancies a couples sex drive can cause tremendous frustration. If not dealt with, this issue can destroy a relationship. Of course it isn’t always the women with the lower sex drive, often men can have a low libido too.

B) While the average male peaks between 17-20 and starts a slow slide and noticeable drop off after 30, women peak between 35-40.

C) Loss of libido is a symptom in almost three quarters of all depression cases.

draconis


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

draconis said:


> Why do men want or perceive to want sex more then women?
> Three reasons: social, psychological, chemical.


I agree...... and the women of today are catching up due to the same reasons listed above for men.

The chemical part comes into play more for women who are around or over forty years old..... when their estrogen decrease, therefore, their testosterone become higher and increases their sex drive.

Same for the males around 40 to 50... their sex drive may take a drastic down fall for they loose their testosterone factor and gain more estrogen - this is where the belly and man boobs can come into play for some.


----------



## lovemywife (Oct 10, 2007)

man boobs ? sweet !! 

good post draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

lovemywife said:


> man boobs ? sweet !!
> 
> good post draconis


Thank you lovemywife.

draconis


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

draconis,
Very useful information, thanks for posting!


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

lovemywife said:


> man boobs ? sweet !!




Yeah - it seems like I squeeze hubby's man boobs more than he does mine these days -


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I have started (the first four hours of research) into the female sex thesis. I think it will be even more interesting too. I hope to have that done in two weeks or so.

First I have another project I want done sometime next week.

by the time I am done all my research I will have my own medical library.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm looking forward to reading your "Female thesis"..............


----------

